# Knowing when you have a pair



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

What are the sure fire ways of knowing that you have a mated pair of Red jewels? I am aproaching a two month mark with my 150G set up. I bought all the 35 fish at once and things are starting to looking really good.

In the tank are:
Haplochromis sp. "ruby green" 2M / 3F
Cyphotilapia Frontosa sp. Mpimbwe - 4 (Sex Unknown)
Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiwindi) - 5 (Sex Unknown)
Otopharynx Lithobate - 5 (Sex Unknown)
Protomelas taeniolatus - Red Empress - 2M / 3F
Homochromous bimaculatus - Jewel Cichlid - 3F / 5M
Aulonocara "German Red" 5 (Sex Unknown)
Pimelodus pictus - 1
Synodontis multipunctata - Cuckoo Synodontis - 1
Hypostomus plecostomoides - 1
Chinese Algae Eaters - 3

So with the Red Jewels showing thier color, I believe I am able to see 3 RED jewels, the other Jewels have more of a amber to gold tone with the greenish blue flecks and red in thier fins. So, How do I know when they are pairing up to mate? I also understand that when I do get a pair, I should remove the other red jewels. If I don't will I create an certain doom for the other Red Jewels?

Please let me know.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

joeyo said:


> What are the sure fire ways of knowing that you have a mated pair of Red jewels? I am aproaching a two month mark with my 150G set up. I bought all the 35 fish at once and things are starting to looking really good.
> 
> In the tank are:
> Haplochromis sp. "ruby green" 2M / 3F
> ...


My understanding is once they pair up and breed, assume everything that isn't killed, will be confined to a narrow band at one end of the tank.

Good Luck.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Quite right thought, once a pair will spawned, the peace will end up. they may become really agressive when defending their fry.
xris
as said before, good luck


----------

